# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Balancing robot from Jozsef Fekete

## Airicist

youtube.com/fekete123

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Balancing robot final year project 

Published on Jun 26, 2013

----------

